# MO Pac Passenger slow down



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

Loco slows down quite a bit when horn button pushed on a 6-49601. drew around 1.5 amps using an AF 50 watt transformer for test run. Is this normal for this set? Any solutions?


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

The usual culprit would be poor power distribution to the track. This can be anything from not enough feeds going to the track, to poor rail joiners or solder joints between sections of track, to simply having dirty track. I'm not familiar with your equipment so I can't say specifically, but I know with HO most folks recommend feeders at least every 5-6 feet and soldering together the rails everywhere possible. Considering your power draw I would assume you are running O or larger? You can test for power issues by noting if you see the symptoms close to your power supply or further away (with it most likely being more obvious the further away you get).


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

At about 12 volts on the track, 1.5 amp draw would be 18 watts.
Your 50 watt transformer should handle it. Likely the
horn is not electronic but similar to an old bicycle
horn. It may be that it's simply overloading the
loco power pickup. I'd guess it's situation normal for
that loco.

Don


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

As I mentioned in your other post about this, all my O and S horns do this.
I think it is normal and not much you can do about it. I have started only
blowing the horn when loco is in neutral and sitting at station. If I blow horn
while the loco is running I look away. I don't like it either but it is what it is.
You have to learn to live with it. It is not just your MoPac set.

I have a lionel CW80 transformer I use if I have an O loop on the floor. And it kinda
does the opposite. I use a lionel ZW otherwise.It speeds up the loco when you blow horn. That is as distracting as slowing up.
The horns actually use DC power. The horn buttons use diodes to convert AC to DC.
When you use the horn button, it shoots a shot of DC to track. I guess it confuses the loco.


----------

